# Fotos de villa - Chorrillos



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Ok comparar Villa con Asia me parece que fue una estrellada de proporciones OVNI!!!! Encantada de Villa es una urbanización de corte detached como las que abundan en La Molina al fondo por el cerro la laguna y la planicie, de casas en grandes lotes que usualmente superan los 1500 o 2000 metros cuadrados rodeados de jardines y con (la parte que no me gusta) un muro perimetrico (por que no usa rejas o cercos en vez de paredes!!!), hasta donde tengo entendido se creó como una urbanización exclusiva que forma parte de la urbe, de la ciudad de Lima "Urbana" (osea aqui es que no cabe compararla con Asia que es un Balneario) Villa no es un balneario es una urbanización citadina,.




Tienes razón. Pero pienso que no falta mucho para que Asia deje de ser un balneario de tres meses de verano y se convierta en algo que dure todo el año. Creo que le faltan un par de colegios y listo.

A mi me parecen ambos tan apartados y lejos de Lima "Urbana" que los confundo y pienso que son la misma chicha.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

A pocos kilometros de la Villa, se encuentra lo que supuestamente debio ser una zona residencial. Se llama Cancun, que eran vario complejos al lado del Parque Azul. 
Mi familia y yo viviamos en los inicios de los 90's en una casa que se encuentra aun en juicio. Ya que los conchudos a quienes se la rentamos no desean pagar y de amparo a amparo han pasado ya 11 anos donde la Ley en Peru es una desgracia. 

Bueno, Cancun tenia pinta de ser de los mas modernos, incluso era supuestamente mas moderno que la Villa. Pero el problema inicio cuando la gente del cerro empezo a bajar a usar las playas. Se quizo poner un gran portal donde no se permitiera el ingreso, pero no se pudo ya que no hubo apoyo del alcalde. 

Ahora Cancun esta casi al olvido con ciertas personas que aun viven por esos lares. 
Espero visitar aunque sea para tomar fotos en mi ida a Peru en Marzo. 
Si tengo tiempo voy y tomo fotos. 

A por si aca. Mi colegio Gertrude Hanks, se encontraba cerca a la villa y pantanos. Aun sigue ahi?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ME GUSTAN LAS FOTOS


----------



## loryst (Jun 7, 2008)

Exteriormente se nota el descuido algo paradojico al ser una de las urbanizaciones mas exclusivas (por sus residentes) de Lima.


----------

